# 721 Screenshots?



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen 721 screen shots of its menu, pip, or epg? I would like to see something. If any of you good people have anything to look at, then please post it here. 

I can't believe that E* only showed how the receiver looks like, but never showed how it works. How will people know if this is a good machine? I think Charlie doesn't want to show it because it is peace of crap. 

Thanks in advance for good pictures


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Tune in here this Friday!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Tune in here this Friday!  *


Scott,
You do realize that's wishful thinking...don't you. 
I hope I'm wrong!


----------

